# Loose Droppings



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

Good Afternoon 

I'm looking for a bit of advice please. I have a 1 yr old girl called Bluey :cobalt:. We live in a new build flat and at the moment we are getting some very hot weather in the UK. The temperature in all our rooms is around 31 degrees centigrade and I have been trying to keep Bluey cool by spraying her occasionally with water as she sometimes has her wings away from her body. We also have a fan in the lounge but it's not pointing directly at her cage.

The trouble is this morning I have noticed that she is doing runny poos although she seems ok in herself. She is also going through a moult. I haven't seen her eat yet today either and it's usually the first thing she does when I get up.

Do you think I need to be over concerned or could it due to the extreme temperature changes we're experiencing at the mo combined with moulting? 

I look forward to seeing your comments.

Cheers 

Sara


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Sara, 

the loose droppings are likely caused by the stress of the moult. I'd keep an eye on them just to make sure they go back to normal in a few days. 

Has she eaten since this morning? 

The temperature shouldn't be troubling to budgies as it's a gradual increase and they are adaptable to temperature changes. 
Make sure you change the water often in the cage and provide a birdbath or a shallow dish with a little water on, or some wet lettuce leafs on for her to bathe in. 
When you spray her, make sure you spray above her, so the water gently falls onto her, and use room temperature water, not too cold or too hot.


----------



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

Hi

Thanks for your advice. I still haven't seen her eat so I was thinking of tempting her with millet.

I do spray her from above and I'm not sure who ends up wetter, Bluey or me lol. I bought her a new bird bath today so hopefully that might help.

I will keep an eye on her over the next few days, fingers crossed she'll be back to normal soon.

Cheers

Sara


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I would clean out her food bowl so you'll know for certain if she eats anything. And if she eats any millet, that'll be better than nothing. 
You can also try and soak some millet in Pedialyte solution.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Therm has given you excellent advice.
Please be sure to update us regarding Bluey's condition.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

Just a quick update on Bluey. She has eaten from her seed bowl this morning and her droppings are a little more solid today so far, altho they have a little way to go before I'm satisfied that she's back to normal. Hopefully we're getting there.

Thanks again for your advice.

Cheers Sara


----------



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

Unfortunately Bluey only ate from her seed bowl once today but she is filling up on millet. I did soak a spray of millet in a honey/water solution but she doesn't seem to like it. Her droppings are still loose but could that be because she isn't eating properly?

In all other ways she is fine, chucking her toys around, chatting to herself, sitting on one leg and sleeping with her head under her wing so I guess it's just a case of keeping an eye on her?

Sara


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If she has the opportunity to continue to chow down on millet she isn't going to go back to eating her other foods.

Does she get a healthy diet of a high quality seed mix, pellets and vegetables?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

Mix no more than 1/2 teaspoon of millet seeds into her regular seed mix and wean her back off of the millet. 
Bluey should only be getting 1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of high quality seed mix each day.

You can give her either Guardian Angel or Pedialyte in her water dish for a day or two which should encourage her to eat and drink more.

If she continues to refuse to eat after a day or so I would recommend you take her in to see your Avian Vet.*


----------



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

Hi

Thanks for your advice. She did eat from her food bowl this morning again so all I can do is keep an eye on her. If there is no improvement by tomorrow I will make an appointment with the vet.

Sara


----------



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

Hi

Quick update, Bluey is eating normally now but her droppings are still a bit hit or miss. Every time I think she's back to normal she does a couple of loose ones again. Also this morning she didn't seem herself again and kept shaking her head, spitting seed out. She's fine again now though. It's really baffling??


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would advise you to take her to an Avian Vet at this time.

If she is shaking her head and spitting out seed that sounds like vomiting.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.*


----------

